# Puppia Harness



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to get a harness for Paco, but I can't find anything that will fit him. He is 6LBs but his neck is only 7 inches and his chest is 12 inches. The neck size starts at 8 to 9 inches on the harness i have looked at. The one I would prefer is the Puppia soft harness vest but I can only find a small and the neck size is 9 inches. Does any one know of any stores that carry the puppia harness? I am in So california, I have looked at pet co and pet smart they don't carry them. Who knew that buying a harness was so high tech.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

small pet boutiques tend to have them. or you can order it off amazon.com as well, or ebay.
if you find a place that carries them but they dont have the right size i would ask if they can order one in for you


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

maybe try the Puppia vest harnesses? try ebay or wetnoseboutique.com


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Puppia-Soft-Dog-Harness-Mesh-Any-Color-Size-XS-S-M-L-XL_W0QQitemZ270349004114QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270349004114&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

ebay has everything, free shipping too


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

i bought mine on amazon.com for $15


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i bought my minnie 2 puppia harnesses off of ebay. they were both xs but the Orion one seemed to run smaller than the mesh one i bought.


----------



## Indie&Chili (Apr 1, 2009)

*Harness*

I have a 5.5 lb chi and I actually have found that (after trying every small dog harness out there) a cat harness actually works best for my dog. They have more adjustability features than the dog harnesses I have tried.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Get the step in puppia harness, so it doesn't have to go over their head.

Or get one of the Doggles harnesses. They are cute and come in all kinds of cute fabrics. They velcro at the neck and the belly so are very adjustable. Here's Brody in his jean jacket Doggles harness.


----------

